# RCI portal down for hgvc users



## Cyberc (Feb 7, 2016)

I know that RCI had a maintenance window but it seems the portal is still down. When I try to access it through hgvc I get an error about they have technical difficulties, are you guys seing the same?

The rci portal for regular weeks members works fine though. 

Regards


----------



## Cyberc (Feb 7, 2016)

its working again.

regards


----------

